

How much leading tech companies like Apple invest into research and development? - lewro
http://lewro.com/how-much-leading-tech-companies-like-apple-invest-into-research-and-development/

======
ellysetaylor21
Well, R&D is an important department for any tech company. Without being
explore anything you can't move forward or be a successful.

